
From cold fusion to human-powered flight: Great tech hoaxes throughout history - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/123591-from-cold-fusion-to-human-powered-flight-great-tech-hoaxes-throughout-history
======
pdx
It has never been anybody's view, to my knowledge, that cold fusion was a
hoax. There is a prevalent view that the scientists were wrong, but I was not
aware of anybody that seriously proposed that they deliberately tried to fool
people. It was not a hoax.

It may have been an example of bad science, not by Pons and Fleischmann, but
by the community at large. That these men were ridiculed for the audacity of
publishing something that may have turned out to be wrong, does nothing but
damage to human progress.

~~~
lutorm
Not a hoax in the sense that it was planned, but they were not exactly open
and forthcoming about it, or willing to admit their mistakes.

------
lutorm
I don't understand how human-powered flight got in there. It's not a hoax,
it's just not done that way: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human-
powered_aircraft>

